

Asus may put Android on netbooks. One question: Why? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/02/20/watch-out-windows-here-comes-android/

======
access_denied
Why? Because Windows is too expensive (and IMO a piece of crap). Linux? Yeah.
But you want to have an alternative to things like KDE or Gnome. Something
more multimedia and future friendly, where all the apps play nicely together
in accordance to some standards in terms of UI which brings good UX. Android
promises a good end-user friendly, coherent experience. Or maybe to stay ahead
in the game. To offer something unique. And maybe Google is cooking on
something. I don't know for sure.

